# 2262 Cleaning Day



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

First nice day here in the Hudson Vally so I took the opportunity to clean the canisters and thought I would share a few simple pictures.









2262's dis-assembled.










My 3 year old daughter providing moral support 










..and again just being curious.










Some of the filter media (what you see here is piled up from both canisters)

It took 2-3 hours to disconect them from the tank, get them outside while still full of water, drain, dismantle, clean and replenish and re-installed on the tank. I replaced the second layer of EHFIFIX with EHFISYNTH in an effort to add a bit of polish to the aquarium. Tus far I'm afraid it has not been a success. However, I have yet to do the wet/dry and replace the PURA filter pad.

Cheers!


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I've been thinking about buying one of these. How do you like yours?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. I've wondered what the guts of a 2262 looked like. What size are your tanks? How do you like the Tenecor Acrylic tank. I almost bought one, but chickened out at the last minute.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

those filters are huge!!!


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Nighthawk said:


> I've been thinking about buying one of these. How do you like yours?


I must admit to being a bit biased as I owned Eheims (2217s) in the past. They are quiet and they move a good amount of water and do the job of filtering very well. The cost is prohibitive but if they last as long as most Eheims do, they will pay for themselves IMO.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

748johnd said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I've wondered what the guts of a 2262 looked like. What size are your tanks? How do you like the Tenecor Acrylic tank. I almost bought one, but chickened out at the last minute.


No complaints about the Tenecor. I would get a larger one if I had the budget. Mine is 500+ gallons. The thing I like most about the Tenecor is the stand...with the removabe compartment doors to access the nether regions beneath the tank itself...wet/dry and pumps and heaters are there...one the panels are put back on you really do not hear much noice at all. I got mine through ThePetStop (not a plug, just fact). Now if I could get a 16'x8'x5'... and after I woke up :zz: from my dream


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

F8LBITEva said:


> those filters are huge!!!


Had to sneak them by my wife...and promise that my daughter was not playing in the water


----------



## L A R R Y (Feb 15, 2008)

I was about to say.....THOSE FILTERS ARE GINORMOUS.....I thought my Fluval FX5 was a big canister, but I have been sadly mislead.

Now that we see the filtration, what does the tank look like


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Are they both on the same tank? If so I wouldn't have cleaned them both at the same time. Other nice days are sure to come.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

L A R R Y said:


> I was about to say.....THOSE FILTERS ARE GINORMOUS.....I thought my Fluval FX5 was a big canister, but I have been sadly mislead.
> 
> Now that we see the filtration, what does the tank look like


I'm working on getting a good picture to post...just can't seem to get it right yet.


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Are they both on the same tank? If so I wouldn't have cleaned them both at the same time. Other nice days are sure to come.


Was so happy to see a pleasant day I could not help myself. Additionally, there is a wet/dry on the tank also...so I figured I would be good as that filter was left running.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Notrevo said:


> IrkedCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Are they both on the same tank? If so I wouldn't have cleaned them both at the same time. Other nice days are sure to come.
> ...


That's fine but cleaning too much at one time could cause a mini cycle on your tank and potentially could lose fish. But I don't know how stocked your tank is. So it might not be that much of a problem.

How much money did those set you back with the media if you don't mind telling?


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

IrkedCitizen said:


> How much money did those set you back with the media if you don't mind telling?


A bit more than it should...only in my effort to support the LFS. If I recall, it was approx US$1,200.00. If I had gone to Marine Depot for the filters and then to the LFS for the media it would have been less (no tax). They should pay for themselves hopefully over the next 10 years...or more. BTW, so far no signs of stress and no fish loss...and the fish list is in the signature.


----------



## L A R R Y (Feb 15, 2008)

ummmmmm how bout sum pics of that huge tank opcorn:

:fish:


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

L A R R Y said:


> ummmmmm how bout sum pics of that huge tank opcorn:
> 
> :fish:


Working on it LARRY...nothing seems to come out right when I try to take pictures of the tank. I am going to try again tomorrow and see if I can finally get something worthy to post.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Great shots of those filters (& the little one). I too wish I could have gone larger w/ my *Tenecor* but space was limited. No complaints though & don't laff at my puny 125g. :lol: One day I'll match you & the big boys but for now I'm content. Can't wait for your tank shots. "T"


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Can't you drain the canisters first before moving them? It'd be a lot easier that way. I have two 2260s and I've been real happy with them.


----------



## L A R R Y (Feb 15, 2008)

Notrevo said:


> L A R R Y said:
> 
> 
> > ummmmmm how bout sum pics of that huge tank opcorn:
> ...


I'm just giving you a hard time bruh....I have the same problem with taking pics, mine do not come out right with a $200 digital camera, I guess I will have to break down and get a SLR


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> I have the same problem with taking pics, mine do not come out right with a $200 digital camera


 :-? Awwh c'mon _*L A R R Y*_. You can do it I believe in ya. Dim the house lites, lite the tank, steady the camera, angle the shot & presto ....


:thumb: "T"


----------

